#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  oud en nieuw nu a la btv foto's!!!!!

## yvobtv

gisteren gebouwd en vandaag gaat Rogier programmeren.


Tennishal met de vloer er al in. er staan al een paar spulletjes, maar we wachten op de vrachtwagen.



Baas Bob (bobbtv) wacht ook.



MichelBtv wacht ook.





Totaal 500 meter truss tikken. (De Tikkers hebben doppen in)



Zeldzame  foto!!! baas Bob aan het werk (en nog wel met licht)  :Smile: 



Michelbtv aan de takel sturing.



Rogierbtv met een aircraft-balkje.



vannuit de genie.



Maartenbtv rust eff uit.



JA Ja  wederom EV!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Michelbtv aan de handtakels voor het geluid. (geluidbikkels zijn sterk)



Misschien doet Michel wel te veel geluid voor travo act's.  :Smile: 



Extra laag voor de spreiding.



Thomasbtv op het podium.



Rogierbtv aan de pearl's en Bobbtv aan de 01v en de klark dn4898.



Thomasbtv mer een 32 cee stekker.



overzicht 



overzicht



Maartenbtv in de hoogte.



podium.



Mauritsbtv in actie.



bijna klaar.

show foto's volgen natuurlijk na oud en nieuw  :Smile: 





(((((((ik denk dat ik wat extra bassen meeneem voor de spreiding.)))))))

----------


## PowerSound

Hoelang heeft deze montage geduurd !


Toffe fotoos ! (maar waar zijn de pics van de amps  :Smile:  <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle> 

Over amps gesproken, hebben jullie eerder de racks verspreid of lange speakerkabels getrokken ?


Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## yvobtv

om 11 uur begonnen en om 19.00 was alles af behalve dan licht proggen. we waren met 7 man en ongeveer 2 uur pauze totaal.


(((((((ik denk dat ik wat extra bassen meeneem voor de spreiding.)))))))

----------


## Rv

Ja, echt heel tof dat je er zoveel werk van maakt om ons te laten meegenieten. Zoiets zie ik echt graag, van niets naar ... alles hé! lol

Knap gedaan Yvo!!!!

Ben al nieuwsgierig naar de foto's van vanacht!
 :Wink: 

____
Rv.
____

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Yvo,
Klasse-serie! Feels like old times zal ik maar zeggen! 
Vooral de werkende bazen zijn altijd leuk he!
En ook de NNABV (Nedelandse Nationale Alumnium Branders Vereniging)is vast bij met deze show! En het ziet er nog goed uit ook!
5 vragen:
- waarom staat deze in het geluids-foto-forum? 
Ik zie heel wat meer lampjes en truss. Had netzogoed in het rigging- of het licht-foto-forum kunnen staan!
- zijn die truss-tikkers al weer een beetje bijgekomen?
- zie ik zowel Eurotruss (FD34?) als Prolyte (H30V?) voorbijkomen? 
- welke hal is dit? 
Ik begin eruit te raken merk ik, want ik kende nog geen tennishal met gebogen raatliggerspanten.
- wat gebruikten jullie als hoekbescherming voor de steels in de scherpe raatligger-openingen? 
Ik kan geen jute oid onderscheiden, maar ben nu wel benieuwd of je naderhand nog eens gekeken hebt naar het nylon van de slang-steels als je die daar hebt gebruikt! 
Greetschenzzzz

^^Volare Necesse Est!^^

----------


## yvobtv

voor deze vragen kun je beter bij rogier terecht.
later meer info.
we gaan nu verder


(((((((ik denk dat ik wat extra bassen meeneem voor de spreiding.)))))))

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Zeg hebben ze bij jullie allemaal dezelfde achternaambtv ofzo? Of is dat alleen om irritant te zijn? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Nee geintje natuurlijk t ziet er erg strak uit, voor zover ik kan zien heel netjes afgewerkt een klusje zoals het hoort. En een hele dag om te programmeren; dat komt bij ons nogwel eens anders uit moet ik zeggen (en dat is vaak erg jammer ja). Klasse!

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb t maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## beyma

Blijft leuk werk hé ! 

Alleen zie ik bij ons in de studio's de firma flash licht altijd nog een "extra" rondje om de truss buizen slaan met die steel's , en sommige maken er helemaal een padvinders vlechtwerkje van, op foto 7 (van boven) zie ik de steel's vrij eenvoudig zitten, en ze doen inderdaad altijd nog een jute zak (van sinterklaas? <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>) om de stalen balken... maar goed,ik heb er eigenlijk geen verstand van,ik kijk alleen altijd goed als ze bezig zijn. Oja, wij moeten ook altijd een veiligheids tuigje om als we in een genie/hoogwerker moeten...(vca)

Veel plezier vanavond !!!!

Martijn

----------


## michelbtv

he yvo waar zijn die foto,s van bas onze nieuwe btv-er?
laters!!

----------


## michelbtv

hoi rinus de hal is de koploper in lelytown.

----------


## Mathijs

> citaat:Leuk .... maar waarom opgezet in de breedte?/ Zo heeft maar weinig volk echt plezier, of moet ik zeggen last (??), van het geluid.



Misschien ben ik scheel maar ik zie over de gehele breedte van de hal 4 stacks versprijd hangen. Lijkt me juist een groot voordeel tegenover je systeem in de kop van de hal hangen. 
Minder lange afstanden te overbruggen dus ook minder last van irritante bas ophopingen in je hal.
en overal lekker op niveau. Hoef je niet met delay stacks te werken.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Maar ik heb: AMC CD8,  AMC 1100, 2 AMC CVT 2030 (buizen!)
Sony MDS 503 md speler.
3 paar Monster interlink 300
2 Van del Hul bi-wiring speaker kabels (zilver, the cleartrack).

----------


## FiëstaLj

is dat bij een disco belangrijk dan ??

Lighting to the MAX !!!

----------


## -Aart-

Leuke reportage ! Een klein beetje commentaar tussen de foto's door is veel leuker dan alleen maar plaatjes.  :Smile: 

Wat is dat voor een wit ding op de laatste foto ? Versiering ? <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Tof klussie...alleen ik zie 1 foutje...:-))  Paarse kisten..:-))  Martin,fuckin rental...??..:-)

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## DJ.T

> citaat: Wat is dat voor een wit ding op de laatste foto ? Versiering ?



Ziet er uit als een berg ballonnen met een net erover heen ofzo.
Als het ballonnen zijn, zullen die wel om 12uur losgelaten zijn (zou ik doen), maar dan vanuit de lucht naar beneden late he


DJ.T Was Here

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat: Tof klussie...alleen ik zie 1 foutje...:-)) Paarse kisten..:-)) Martin,fuckin rental...??..:-)



Ziet er uit als MAC's (te lezen op de onderkant op foto 1).

verder vindt ik dit hele leuke foto's.



groet,

Merijn DJ

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------


## Roland

Leuke rapportage, 

Ik hoop dat de rapportage van show zelf er ook snel opkomt.

Waarom moeilijk doen als het makkelijk kan.

----------


## Carl

Rinus, het gebruiken van steels aan de constructie van de zaal zal ongetwijfeld het beste zijn, maar kun je uitleggen waarom dat niet met een ketting gedaan wordt?
Een ketting LIJKT mij minder gevoelig voor insnijden door de randen van de balken/raatliggers. 
Ik ben geen rigger zoals je zult begrijpen, maar wel altijd nieusgierig en ondanks mijn hoge leeftijd (gemiddeld voor dit forum dan) weet ik nog steeds niet alles.

Groeten,

Carl

P.S. De beste wensen voor 2003 aan iedereen!!

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> Rinus, het gebruiken van steels aan de constructie van de zaal zal ongetwijfeld het beste zijn, maar kun je uitleggen waarom dat niet met een ketting gedaan wordt?
> Een ketting LIJKT mij minder gevoelig voor insnijden door de randen van de balken/raatliggers. 
> Ik ben geen rigger zoals je zult begrijpen, maar wel altijd nieusgierig en ondanks mijn hoge leeftijd (gemiddeld voor dit forum dan) weet ik nog steeds niet alles.



Oeps,

Hier raken we een eerder aangehaald punt ... hé Rinus <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

De feestelijke groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## Roland

Geplasatificeerde steal zal toch echt het minste beschadiging aan je truss opleveren. Een ketting zal ook geplastificeerd moeten worden voordat je hem om de truss doet.

Waarom moeilijk doen als het makkelijk kan.

----------


## dj_lucv

Dat had toch te maken met het feit dat je een ketting recht moet belasten?

----------


## michelbtv

he vronnie als je weet wat de spreiding van je speaker systeem is dan kun je dat zelf uitrekenen.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Verplaats dat onderwerp even naar het rigging forum zou ik zeggen, en plant hier nu eens de foto's van de show!!! Of wordt er nog steeds opgeruimd? <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle> Ben benieuwd!

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb t maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## yvobtv

hoi hoi
ik was tijdens de show een band aan het mixen aan de andere kant van het land <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>
het feest was tot 06.00 en ik was pas om 7.00 terug net op tijd om te breken. ik heb dus geen foto's gemaakt.
MAAR collega Mauritsbtv wel !!
en die heeft michelbtv op de pc staan, dus  moeten we Michelbtv eff lief aankijken  :Smile: .
ik ben zelf ok wel benieuwd. en michel ook een verhaaltje erbij he!!  :Smile: 

(((((((ik denk dat ik wat extra bassen meeneem voor de spreiding.)))))))

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat: .. Verplaats dat onderwerp even naar het rigging forum zou ik zeggen ..



Hallo Jasper (iCe),
eens, en dat doen we! (althans ik).. 
=&gt; 
"Steels of kettingen"?


^^Volare Necesse Est!^^

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat: ... kun je beter bij rogier terecht...



En Rogierbtv/mauritsbtv & michelbtv?
een kater,
of nog steeds aan de afbouw bezig? (met diezelfde kater of een andere?: shit... dit russ moet ook weer allemaal uit elkaar)<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

^Dan maar de lucht in^

----------


## maartenBTV

leuke foto's had ik nog niet gezien ben ook erg benieuwt naar de foto's van de avond zelf heb wel heel veel mooie dingen zelf gezien natuurlijk maar wil het graag op de foto zien het was erg hard werken maar het was het allemaal waard rogier en ik hebben vanaf 10.00 uur oud jaarsdag zitten programmeren tot uurtje of 4 en toen weer vanaf 21.00 uur en het is erg mooi geworden alles zag er goed uit! nog aan iedereen een goed 2003 gewenst!

I love ELECTRO VOICE (EV)

----------


## Amati

Wat hing/stond er precies?
mzzl

----------


## maartenBTV

wat stond er hing er kwa geluid weet ik het niet want ik ben een licht nicht dus maar hier komt het:
Martin mac 250 38x 
Martin mac 300 2x
Martin mac 600 4x
Martin Pro 918 8x
Martin Wizzards 4x
Martin pro 400 18x
Aircraft       4x
discobol+motor 4x
8x4 par 64 balken
multie par     6x  frontlicht
pc's           2x  frontlicht
en heeeeeeel veeeel truss zo'n 300 meter als het niet meer was
mocht je nog wat willen weten vraag het dan gerust


I love ELECTRO VOICE (EV)

----------


## yvobtv

hee collega die truss was meer dan 500 meter hoor.!!

en trouwens, hoe klinkt je nieuwe sub?

(((((((ik denk dat ik wat extra bassen meeneem voor de spreiding.)))))))

----------


## maartenBTV

me subje klinkt erg lekker heb hem bijna uit staan heb naar star wars gekeken deel 2 en echt lag te trillen in me bed aaaah

I love ELECTRO VOICE (EV)

----------


## Amati

> citaat:
> me subje klinkt erg lekker heb hem bijna uit staan heb naar star wars gekeken deel 2 en echt lag te trillen in me bed aaaah
> 
> I love ELECTRO VOICE (EV)



Slowchattûh!!!

Maar als ik even naar de foto's kijk dan kan ik je pro 400's nergens terugvinden, of ligt dat aan mij.
En kon je de DJ-tafel niet even in het midden zetten? Zie foto "overzicht."
mzzl

----------


## yvobtv

neen da kon niet.
want die tafel was een podium deel dat hele lange poten had. en het podium was rechts een meter breder. (rijtje podiumdelen op de smalle kant erlangs.)


(((((((ik denk dat ik wat extra bassen meeneem voor de spreiding.)))))))

----------


## Amati

> citaat:
> neen da kon niet.
> want die tafel was een podium deel dat hele lange poten had. en het podium was rechts een meter breder. (rijtje podiumdelen op de smalle kant erlangs.)
> 
> 
> (((((((ik denk dat ik wat extra bassen meeneem voor de spreiding.)))))))



Wat snap ik hier niet aan? Je kan de tafel toch optillen en naar rechts zetten, ook al heeft het lange poten...

----------


## FiëstaLj

hij bedoeld dat er op die plek een gewoon podium deel was weggelaten en dat die tafel met heel lang poten op de grond stond (waarschijnlijk tegen trillingen..)

Lighting to the MAX !!!

----------


## yvobtv

die tafel stond dus niet op het podium zelf maar op de grond (door het podium heen) er was op die plek geen podiumdeel.
anders gezegd:
er was een podiumdeel met lange poten zolang dat deze meteen de vastevloer raakt. en omdat aan de rechterkant nog een rijtje podiumdelen eraan "geplakt"is zit dit dj-podium-meubel-deel niet in het midden maar een halve meter teveel naar links.
jammer dat ik geen foto heb van bovenaf op het podium.



(((((((ik denk dat ik wat extra bassen meeneem voor de spreiding.)))))))

----------


## reflection

heb je toevallig geen foto's van onder het feest?? zou ook wel leuk zijn :Smile: <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

[red]In tilburg is het te doen!![red]

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> Alleen zie ik bij ons in de studio's de firma flash licht altijd nog een "extra" rondje om de truss buizen slaan met die steel's , en sommige maken er helemaal een padvinders vlechtwerkje van, op foto 7 (van boven) zie ik de steel's vrij eenvoudig zitten



Er zijn verschillende mogelijkheden om steels rond de truss te maken... ieder zijn voor- en nadelen.
Op de manier waarop je de steel rond je truss doet, kan je voorkomen dat de truss op zijn eigen kantelt...

Wij doen het meestal op de volgende manier :
Lusjes rond alle 4 buizen en terug gekruist om zo langs beneden terug omhoog te komen.
Zo blijft de truss mooi in evenwicht hangen...

Om het beetje duidelijker te maken :





PS : Heb ook een nieuwe topic geopend in het rigging forum ...
De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## Amati

Aha ok nu snap ik het.
Maar nu weet ik nog steeds niet waar je je robo's hebt verstopt.
mzzl

----------


## yvobtv

om de truss te verlichten.

(((((((ik denk dat ik wat extra bassen meeneem voor de spreiding.)))))))

----------


## DJ.T

Hej waar blijven die foto's van tijdens het feest nou?




> citaat: show foto's volgen natuurlijk na oud en nieuw



Je hebt het ons beloofd, dus moet je je er ook aan houden he :Smile: . Ik ben wel erg benieuwd.

DJ.T Was Here

----------


## yvobtv

ik ben er nu mee bezig nog heeeeeel ff geduld


(((((((ik denk dat ik wat extra bassen meeneem voor de spreiding.)))))))

----------


## maartenBTV

kom nou eens met die foto's wil ze graaaaag ziennnn!!!!!


I love ELECTRO VOICE (EV)

----------


## Amati

Moet je ze nog maken of wat?!  :Big Grin:

----------


## axs

Amai, er lopen hier nogal wat ongeduldige mensen rond!
Kalm blijven... anders kom je nergens en zeker niet in de event-sector....

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## Amati

> citaat:
> Amai, er lopen hier nogal wat ongeduldige mensen rond!
> Kalm blijven... anders kom je nergens en zeker niet in de event-sector....
> 
> De groe(n)ten
> Tom Manshoven



Haha túúrlijk. Ja ow we komen morgen bouwen ja. Ja of overmorgen geduld hebben, je merkt t wel.  :Wink:

----------


## yvobtv

ja sorry
michelbtv heeft de cd uitgeleend en zijn ftp is effe down.
dus als de cd terug is of de ftp doet het weer 
dan kunnen we ze bekijken.
een troost: ik heb ze ook nog niet gezien hoor, en ik was er op de show ook niet bij <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

(((((((ik denk dat ik wat extra bassen meeneem voor de spreiding.)))))))

----------


## LJ Gerrit

Beste Rogier,

Je had niks te veel gezegd, indrukwekkend. Ben wel erg benieuwd naar de foto's van 's-avonds.
Ik zie ze wel tegemoet in mijn mailbox.

Groetjes,
Gerrit

(Mister maXXyz)<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## michelbtv

http://members1.chello.nl/~m.spil/pixsorry maar hier is dan vast wat.

----------


## FiëstaLj

konden de foto's nog groter ???

Lighting to the MAX !!!

----------


## michelbtv

JA 

ik had wat weinig tijd ik zal ze zosnel mogelijk aan passen maar er staat nu tenminste wat.

----------


## FiëstaLj

das waar...

Lighting to the MAX !!!

----------


## yvobtv

(((((((ik denk dat ik wat extra bassen meeneem voor de spreiding.)))))))

----------


## jakobjan

Ik zwijg,   want mijn onderkaak ligt op de grond....

Dit zijn nou eens gelikte oud en nieuw feestjes,  kom ik aan met 48 parren   8 macjes 2 minimacs en 3 wizzards

<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Jakob-Jan
Lightjockey Beta tester
Freelance Licht tekkie

----------


## michelbtv

[/url]


en nog meer!

----------


## DJ.T

Dresscode: White??  :Smile: 
Dat met die ballonnen had ik me ook precies zo voorgesteld. Ik zou echt supertrots zijn als ik zo'n showtje zou hebben, nou is dit natuurlijk wel jullie werk, maar toch... Echt super!!

DJ.T Was Here

----------


## -Bart-

Leuk, die wizzardjes, zie je anders niet zo vaak op de grotere evenementen.

----------


## jakobjan

Wizzard is grappig,  maar ik vraag me nog steeds af waarom er zoveel gobotjes in zitten,  want  je ziet er niet veel van, dan alleen maar kleine stukjes gobo,  maar het geeft wel een leuk effect

Jakob-Jan
Lightjockey Beta tester
Freelance Licht tekkie

----------


## Niek...

Druk? lees: hoeveel personen?

*Greetz Niek*

----------


## yvobtv

]

























(((((((ik denk dat ik wat extra bassen meeneem voor de spreiding.)))))))

----------


## Overdrive

Kewl!

----------


## wes340

Nou dit is echt kewl ja echt mooi hoor mijn complimenten<img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>
maare die ballonen waneer lieten ze die los? op een speciaal  moment ofzo?


greets wesley  :Wink:

----------


## bBINK

Hmmm ...

Zou dat speciale moment misschien 24:00 uur kunnen zijn ?!

Weer ff on-topic :

Zeer nette show, complimenten!
Dit zijn de betere klussen ..

__________________________________________________  Afknippen langs deze lijn

----------


## badboyscrew

Ziet er inderdaad zeer strak uit.


groeten alex

Als je de bank 1000 euro schuldig bent, heb jij een probleem. Maar als je de bank een miljoen euro schuldig bent, hebben zij een probleem.

----------


## DJ_Robin

Zow !!! echt een heel mooi strak uitziend feest.
Jammer dat je niet kan horen hoe het geluid heeft geklonken. 
Maar wel een heel mooi licht plaatje !!

Mijn Complimenten,

M.V.G

Pacific Rentals 
-sound & light-

----------


## LJ Gerrit

Nou Rogier en boy's van Btv,

Waanzinnig...........

Rogier, ik zie ze wel tegemoet in mijn mailbox gerrit@fairlight.nl

Martin MX-10 ---The return of the scanner---

----------


## movinghead

Heb je ook een overzicht van de line-up?

<center>----------When technology is master, disaster comes faster----------</center>
<center>----------- Click for profile -----------</center>

----------


## michelbtv

> citaat:Zou dat speciale moment misschien 24:00 uur kunnen zijn ?!



    NEE.

dat hadden ze om ongeveer 03.00 uur gepland want anders was er nog niemand.

het waren ruim 1700 gasten.

----------


## Robert  R

Ik vraag me af waarom 2 pearl's, ik kan 2 optie's bedenken:
* 1 voor complete back-up ingeval van een crash
* statisch en bewegend licht verdelen over 2 tafels

Ik ben benieuwd....

Groeten Robert

----------


## maartenBTV

we hadden 2 pearls omdat het dan makkelijker is in bediening

beste wensen 2003 allemaal

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door maartenBTV_
> 
> we hadden 2 pearls omdat het dan makkelijker is in bediening



hmmm...vaag... 1 Diamond lijkt me toch echt eenvoudiger...

----------


## goldsound

geen oude koeien uit de sloot halen aub

----------

